# clutch noise



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

i removed my belt box cover to see what was making a noise and when you start it and hit the throtle once the spring tightens so much the noise stops u let off it starts again can u guys help


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's how these clutches are. once they get some miles on them, you get a little play in the bushings and you get that wonderful clank. the snorkel amplifies it 10x and puts it right in your face.

is this the sound you are hearing? (in the very beginning and at 20 seconds in and at the end)

Autaugaville_3-29-09 :: MVI_4559.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

^^^^ I want to go where he is ^^^^ looks like fun BTW he is prob right by the description you gave of what yours is doing


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

that is pretty much exactly what it sounds like


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

that's normal.  i was actually thinking about this earlier today. Seeing if there is anything that can be done. i also thought i might throw in the washers.


----------



## ryan (Apr 12, 2009)

alright thanx if i have anymore questions ill ask


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> that's how these clutches are. once they get some miles on them, you get a little play in the bushings and you get that wonderful clank. the snorkel amplifies it 10x and puts it right in your face.
> 
> is this the sound you are hearing? (in the very beginning and at 20 seconds in and at the end)
> 
> Autaugaville_3-29-09 :: MVI_4559.flv video by phreebsd - Photobucket


i have the same very noise coming from my clutch area, at first i thought it was my engine...........anything to worry about


----------

